# on a mission to find Tanzer 28 docs



## Unsalted (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello,

We are new to the forum... and very excited about our "new" 1974 Tanzer 28. I am now on a mission to find a PDF copy of owners guide if possible. I can find all kinds of info on Tanzer 22 but nothing other than some basic specs on the 28... any suggestions?

a bit about us... I grew up on a Chris Craft cabin cruiser inhaling fumes and sailed a Sunfish, Snipe and Hobie every chance I got. I am also an avid surfer of 30 years, but am beginning to desire the water from another perspective and with room for my wife and kids. My wife has a similar power-boat history and is very excited about our new adventure.

I also made a documentary on Great Lakes Surfing which I am told, is enjoyed very much by sailors because its more about the power of these unsalted, inland seas than about surfing. Check it out at UNSALTED : A Great Lakes Experience

Anyway, maybe my next adventure doc will be related to this Tanzer...


----------



## R U Ready? (Jul 1, 2011)

Try the tanzer parts store in Quebec. Its on the Tanzer web site


----------



## Unsalted (Jul 1, 2011)

I can find a Tanzer22 website, a Tanzer26 site, nothing for the brand as a whole though? (at least searching via google)


----------



## R U Ready? (Jul 1, 2011)

Try this email address
[email protected]

TANZER BOAT PARTS
58 Hymus Blvd
Pointe Claire, Quebec, Canada
H9R 1C9
Tel: 514-693-0660
Fax: 514-693-1124
Contact: [email protected]


----------

